# Ear cleansing solutions



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Rubys left ear keeps randomly getting dirty. I know it is not an ear infection, but Im sure if I didnt clean it, it would turn into one. Just a lot of reddish-brown ear wax and crust. When I clean her ear it looks completely normal. Its weird how its just the one ear though. I have to clean it every few days or it builds up again. 

Right now I am using a pet store ear cleaner from NutriVet. Not sure if its just not doing the job anymore, or if its not really a good product.

My vet sells ear cleanser from a company called Vet Solutions. Has anyone ever tried this ear cleaner? I cant find the ingredients for it, but it does have a product description. Ill link it Vet Solutions Ear Cleansing Solution (8 oz) This is the one they use on Ruby when they clean her ears during check ups. Just want to know what you guys think of it before I buy it


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Ear gunk is usually a sign of a food sensitivity. The reddish brown stuff is yeast. I have a girl who gets the same thing in just one ear too. We started adding organic apple cider vinegar to both meals (1 tsp 2x a day) plus we do weekly ear washes with a 50/50 mix of warm water and ACV. In the beginning we did ear washes ever day for 3 days, then every other day for a week, now we do them once every week or two.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope its not a food sensitivity, I feed her raw. She gets chicken, turkey, pork, lamb, salmon and sardines canned, and introing chicken liver. She never used to get it before, its just been going on for about a month now.

The yeast is no where but in that one ear. I also clean her vaginal area weekly with warm water and antibacterial soap, and then I dry it and put coconut oil. She has always been prone to vaginal yeast infections because of her wrinkles. But this has never happened with her ear before. Im sad  lol

Can I use organic ACV to cleanse her vaginal area too? Would I use it full strength or diluted? And would I pat the area dry or let it dry naturally from the ACV?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Since you are new to raw she could just be detoxing. I would clean with ACV and warm water. Yeast can not survive in an acidic environment so the ACV will take care of it


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Its been almost 6 months since I started raw, would detoxing still be happening? My mom did feed her a piece of banana last week, can the sugar from the banana feed yeast?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

You could always give this ear cleaner a try. I use it on my BRT (a dog that can be prone to ear infections) and since starting to use it his ears have been perfect. 

Cocker Spaniel Ear Cleaner Recipe - Ear Infections


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't think she's still detoxing or has a food sensitivity. Pugs are known to have not the best self cleansing action (dogs' ears are self cleaning IF the dog is healthy and has proper ear structure). The ears naturally produce wax, and if the self cleaning mechanism isn't working well, ears will get dirty after time.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I don't think she's still detoxing or has a food sensitivity. Pugs are known to have not the best self cleansing action (dogs' ears are self cleaning IF the dog is healthy and has proper ear structure). The ears naturally produce wax, and if the self cleaning mechanism isn't working well, ears will get dirty after time.


I did not know that. She's never really had ear issues before, just for the past month her left ear has been getting dirty quickly. I always check her ears and teeth, and I was surprised how quickly it got dirty. Should I just try using the vets ear cleansing solution or try the 50/50 ACV and water?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Just a thought, could it be ear mites? I know Annie gets them from time to time because the way her ears are shaped, they hold more moisture?


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Kat said:


> My mom did feed her a piece of banana last week, can the sugar from the banana feed yeast?


That can definitely contribute. I have an elderly Cocker who tends to get gunky ears and they smell if she steals something she's not supposed to have...a piece of bread, fruit, a carrot, etc.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Makovach said:


> Just a thought, could it be ear mites? I know Annie gets them from time to time because the way her ears are shaped, they hold more moisture?


From the google images I just saw, it doesnt look like ear mites. When I clean her ear, it looks perfectly fine, no redness or anything. But then it randomly starts getting that reddish brown crustyness again.


----------



## Serenity (Dec 30, 2011)

Make sure her ears are always kept dry as well... Yeast LOVES warm damp places. Dry & clean years is the best way to help keep it clear.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

DaneMama said:


> I don't think she's still detoxing or has a food sensitivity. Pugs are known to have not the best self cleansing action (dogs' ears are self cleaning IF the dog is healthy and has proper ear structure). The ears naturally produce wax, and if the self cleaning mechanism isn't working well, ears will get dirty after time.


This I have never heard and would love any more information regarding "self cleaning ears"

Ok so after a bit of a search I found what you were describing. The overall design of a dogs ear encourages dirt and wax to be pushed out of the ear canal. Now I get it 

Since the Op's dog has never had an ear issue before and one of them has become yeasty, I think it is fair to say that something is contributing to the extra build up and food is usually the culprit.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

My friend works in a health food store and is going to get me organic apple cider vinegar for next weekend. I will first use it just to clean the ears and vaginal area externally. And IF its still an issue, I will give it internally. She is 16 pounds, so like 1 teaspoon daily? I dont know what amount I would have to give internally.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

DaneMama said:


> I don't think she's still detoxing or has a food sensitivity. Pugs are known to have not the best self cleansing action (dogs' ears are self cleaning IF the dog is healthy and has proper ear structure). The ears naturally produce wax, and if the self cleaning mechanism isn't working well, ears will get dirty after time.


Huh...that explains why Aspen's never had an ear problem/infection.


----------

